# Me and my Rabbit



## LONELY IN VA

:scratchhead:I've grown to LOVE the feeling I get from my rabbit more so than my husband.
I had my first physical orgasm lst month I'm 52,:smthumbup: It was the weirdest thing I heard a women could release fluids but not like this. NO it wasn't urine!!!
My husband can only make me have an orgasm if it is oral sex, his.
It was weird yet it felt so good. I look foward to being with my rabbit. 
Does anyone else go through this?:scratchhead:


----------



## 40isthenew20

I bought my wife the Wet Rabbit and she has had some intense orgasms from it. Great toy. I like to use it on her in conjunction with giving her oral sex. Perhaps you and your H can use it together and that way it's a combo effort.


----------



## Jane_Doe

The rabbit can stimulate the clit and g-spot at the same time which is freaking awesome, but so can a guy if he is patient and good with his hands! Tell your husband you want to use him as your sex toy for the evening and have him try to mimic what the rabbit does for you


----------



## Emerald

You are not alone


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

Yeah. I've really backed off on the use of the rabbit 'cause it's just too good.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My first car was a '74 rabbit, but I digress...

This sounds like the kind of thing that should be squarely in your husband's hands. Frankly, as a husband, this would bother me unless I was the one in control of the rabbit. Then I would dole it out often. But I would make sure I was part of it so I wasn't replaced.


----------



## 40isthenew20

WorkingOnMe said:


> My first car was a '74 rabbit, but I digress...
> 
> This sounds like the kind of thing that should be squarely in your husband's hands. Frankly, as a husband, this would bother me unless I was the one in control of the rabbit. Then I would dole it out often. But I would make sure I was part of it so I wasn't replaced.


It doesn't bother me one bit when my wife takes control of the vibrator. There are times when she wants to lie back and let me have the control and others when she'll grab it for a while. It actually drives me wild to have such a close up POV of her getting herself off from down there.


----------



## pidge70

Trenton said:


> I don't own a vibrator. I feel so left out.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

LONELY IN VA said:


> :scratchhead:I've grown to LOVE the feeling I get from my rabbit more so than my husband.
> I had my first physical orgasm lst month I'm 52,:smthumbup: It was the weirdest thing I heard a women could release fluids but not like this. NO it wasn't urine!!!
> My husband can only make me have an orgasm if it is oral sex, his.
> It was weird yet it felt so good. I look foward to being with my rabbit.
> Does anyone else go through this?:scratchhead:


You have had orgasms via oral sex. 

What do you mean by 'physical orgasm'?


----------



## pidge70

EleGirl said:


> You have had orgasms via oral sex.
> 
> What do you mean by 'physical orgasm'?


I believe she means an orgasm from penetration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

She means squirting.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Hmmm, as tough as this is, I'd highly recommend self control with it and anything that good should be used together not solo. 

If you start physically yearning for the rabbit more than your husband, and you're using it alone, you'll start using it more and more and it will eventually take away from your H...he's going to go through similar feelings as a physical affair.

Look at it from the standpoint if your husband had one of those "computer controlled sex machines" (forget the name) and was online a lot and enjoyed it more than sex with you. You'd feel somewhat betrayed.

I'm in no ways advocating insecurity, but the situation I'm describing isn't insecurity. With how powerful it is for you and how much your drawn to it. Keep it for the "us playtime" only. Your anticipation for the rabbit will also turn into anticipation for your H and he'll appreciate it more.


----------



## sisters359

OMG, at first I thought there was some type of animal abuse going on!!  

Yeah, thank goodness for our little BOBs. Goooooooood stuff whether substitute (in times of need), or supplement!


----------



## wiigirl

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Yeah. I've really backed off on the use of the rabbit 'cause it's just too good.


Miracle toy! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson

Lonely in VA, 

I hope you are better than your name implies. That said I appreciate your candor in admitting this. I have long suspected my wife's rabbit may take her to places i cannot. Until they invent surgical implants that allow my d#%l to vibrate simultanously in two trategic spots, I will accept this to be the case LOL

To me it is highly erotic to picture my wife to give herself wild O's on her own. After reading your post i must say i could not help think of this. In the interest of helping other couples in this regard perhaps the OP and other women could answer/confirm the following:

1)Is it fair to say that it would be unlikely that your rabbit could produce the same results while your H is operating it (with some training) or is this only possible during "self service" 

2)If the answer to 1 is no. Then suppose you instructed him(as others have mentioned) to go down on you, kiss you, or whatever else floats your boat (even if somewhat of a ruse) so that this experience of your squirting (or reaching new heights) is something he can be a part of. In such a case he would over time come to realize that the inclusion of this toy is necessary to get you there. To me this is necessary otherwise you are forced to have your best sex alone. 

3) For guys like me that suspect the rabbit has a unique effect on my wife, how can I get my wife to "let go" and use this thing on her while i am there. What usually happens is after 3-4 minutes she wants me inside her professing "she likes me better". Which i think is somewhat of a ruse and/or self deception based on Catholic guilt or perhaps a fear of my reaction. To clarify what can i say to my wife to make her understand that it is OK. I think many women get hung up on the whole romance part of sex IE that we should have sex, finishing with me coming inside her like some romance novel. But to me (many guys) if we have to break out the power tools to finish the job better or easier hey bring it on. 

Personally, i would love to have my wife to this then finish me orally/or perhaps have me in her mouth at the same time. 

4) Is this rabbit the one that spins, or otherwise stimulates the g-spot with something other than vibration or is it the standard one that has 2 vibrating eggs, one in the clit stimulator and one at the base of the simulated di#$? 

Personally, i think i would be hurt by the idea that my wife hid the fact that this machine could make her feel so wonderful and she kept it from me. Perhaps as men this should be what we tell our S/Os now that i think about about it.


----------



## Toffer

Dad&Hubby said:


> Look at it from the standpoint if your husband had one of those "computer controlled sex machines" (forget the name) and was online a lot and enjoyed it more than sex with you. You'd feel somewhat betrayed.
> 
> *Wait...What??? "computer controlled sex machines"??? What's the name for God's sake!!!!!!!*


----------



## chillymorn

yea kinda like porn men can give themselves a better orgasm fantasizing about beautiful women who will do just what they like.

but at least its not plastic. I can't imagine banging myself with a peice of plastic and enjoying myself. for me its about being with a human and fantasizing about the desire a women has for me. so much so that she will do just what I ask....within reason .

but to say I love my toy/porn more than my husband thats just weird.

sounds like you guys drifted apart.


----------



## hookares

The lady I was dating up to two weeks ago was selling me on this toy. She hadn't tried it but had been told by several friends how great it is.
I purchased one and gave it to her when we had our last dinner date.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

sisters359 said:


> OMG, at first I thought there was some type of animal abuse going on!!


I too thought this, all i can say is i am an innocent where this is concerned.

sighs, prefer men to toys.


----------



## chillymorn

cloudwithleggs said:


> I too thought this, all i can say is i am an innocent where this is concerned.
> 
> sighs, prefer men to toys.


an old fashion type of girl/woman.

nice!:smthumbup:


----------



## YinPrincess

Trenton said:


> I don't own a vibrator. I feel so left out.


I was just thinking this... LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

I like men better. But that doesn't mean I don't enjoy toys. Variety, yo. I'm allowed my own orgasms that don't include my S/O, just as he is allowed the same.


----------



## marriedwithkids1

Wow, 

I am shocked with the judgement that is going on here. There seems to be a tone that a women should not be more pleased by a toy. Perhaps it is just me. I mean it is kind of inarguable that this women has been physically taken to places her H could not. 

While i am hardly burning my bra over here it only stands to reason that at some point in time a machine may be able to deliver a more powerful O than a human. It may lack the romance but...


To lonely in VA

I applaud you for coming forward with this. I love my H and making love to him but his Di#$, mouth etc. will not do some of the things my rabbit does. Then again it will not groan, come in me, cuddle me afterword and i love him for that but, still....WOW..go team rabbit!! 

Perhaps you can incorporate the rabbit into the lovemaking sessions. I am still struggling the best way to do this.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Toffer said:


> Dad&Hubby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it from the standpoint if your husband had one of those "computer controlled sex machines" (forget the name) and was online a lot and enjoyed it more than sex with you. You'd feel somewhat betrayed.
> 
> *Wait...What??? "computer controlled sex machines"??? What's the name for God's sake!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, I'll do a search when I'm not at work. When my wife was thinking about taking on a job that had a lot of travel, we looked into it a bit. Honestly, I think the idea is MUCH better than the actual device
Click to expand...


----------



## YinPrincess

Teledildonics???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feelingdown

I'm curious, if one uses this and get a huge amount of pleasure and orgasms like they've never before, would it not make sex with your husband seem more dull afterward?

I'm thinking of getting this for the wife next valentines day but I don't want a 'once you go Rabbit it's hard to break the habit' situation developing


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

I don't think most of us women really prefer a toy. I think what happens is women get frustrated because some of us just can't get all the way there from penetration alone. I think if that was true for the majority toys would not sell as well.

If all I had to do was lay back in enjoy the ride I would not own a single toy. In fact it's depressing to me at times that I need one. Unless I want all my orgasms to come from oral sex, I will always have one.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Feelingdown said:


> I'm curious, if one uses this and get a huge amount of pleasure and orgasms like they've never before, would it not make sex with your husband seem more dull afterward?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this for the wife next valentines day but I don't want a 'once you go Rabbit it's hard to break the habit' situation developing


Normal women wouldn't think that sex with their husband is dull after using a toy. It's a masturbation aid, like porn is, that's all. Do you look at porn? Do you think sex is dull with your wife once you look at the hot women of porn? Do you think your wife's vagina isn't as great as your hand?

Get her one, better yet get her a gift card for a novelty store and let her get herself something she would enjoy. Let her have fun, and add it into your sex life and have fun together.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Normal women wouldn't think that sex with their husband is dull after using a toy. It's a masturbation aid, like porn is, that's all. Do you look at porn? Do you think sex is dull with your wife once you look at the hot women of porn? Do you think your wife's vagina isn't as great as your hand?
> 
> Get her one, better yet get her a gift card for a novelty store and let her get herself something she would enjoy. Let her have fun, and add it into your sex life and have fun together.


I agree with you. It's just that when you read posts like the first sentence of the OP it's hard for guys not to start feeling a little insecure.

I know, the issue with wives feeling insecure is the same thing with men and porn. That's part of why I've been trying to avoid porn all together. It's been almost a week this run....


----------



## Feelingdown

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Normal women wouldn't think that sex with their husband is dull after using a toy. It's a masturbation aid, like porn is, that's all. Do you look at porn? Do you think sex is dull with your wife once you look at the hot women of porn? Do you think your wife's vagina isn't as great as your hand?


Little different though. It sounds like a Rabbit can do things and take you places a guy might not be able to, porn can't do that. It's just you and your hand, it's pretty one dimensional unless you get kicks off certain things but I can't speak for that.

But yeah, I plan on getting it anyway. I love it when she loves it.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Feelingdown said:


> Little different though. It sounds like a Rabbit can do things and take you places a guy might not be able to, porn can't do that. It's just you and your hand, it's pretty one dimensional unless you get kicks off certain things but I can't speak for that.
> 
> But yeah, I plan on getting it anyway. I love it when she loves it.


Well I'm just saying, that normal women will want their man over a toy anytime. If my guy wanted to bang three times a day, I'd be all over that (literally). I can't speak for everyone, but no matter what kind of orgasm I get from a toy, it's going to be sub par from the sex I get from my man.


----------



## Feelingdown

I thought as much, but it's still good to get a bit of reassurance after reading the OP 

Thanks.


----------



## Almostrecovered

FrenchFry said:


> Men cannot vibrate.
> 
> .


What about Michael J Fox?



(worst joke I've made on this board I think)


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Oh man, playing with fire!


----------



## COGypsy

I'd point out though, that from the OP's other posts--it wouldn't take much to find something more likeable. I don't get the impression that there's really a lot of competition between hubby and the bunny.....


----------



## Almostrecovered

My parents had a Rabbit when I was a kid, it was a stick shift


----------



## COGypsy

FrenchFry said:


> The nice thing about vibrators is that when used solo there is no audience and you can just get the job done and get out. Add husband back in with a toy, that performance wall is lifted back up and yeah, at that point why not include the audience member back into the show?


:iagree:

It's not that they're better than actual men, or better than using toys with a partner....it's just that sometimes you want to just orgasm once or twice so you can THINK clearly again and get on with your life. It's an addition, a relief or a standby--not a replacement.


----------



## COGypsy

Feelingdown said:


> I'm curious, if one uses this and get a huge amount of pleasure and orgasms like they've never before, would it not make sex with your husband seem more dull afterward?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this for the wife next valentines day but I don't want a *'once you go Rabbit it's hard to break the habit' *situation developing


Nope....that might happen with the Magic Wand, but you're probably safe with the Rabbit!

:rofl:


----------



## Ducky316

I have the Pearl Rabbit (where the pearls spin inside the shaft) and I LOVE IT!!! The orgasms I get from it are so intense they ALMOST hurt!!! LOL 
My husband masturbates for me (I love to watch) while I use my rabbit...then after I climax we go at it!:smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I don't think most of us women really prefer a toy. I think what happens is women get frustrated because some of us just can't get all the way there from penetration alone. I think if that was true for the majority toys would not sell as well.
> 
> If all I had to do was lay back in enjoy the ride I would not own a single toy. In fact it's depressing to me at times that I need one. Unless I want all my orgasms to come from oral sex, I will always have one.


And then there are the odd women like me... I have a g-spot vibe... can't hit it, ever. I had a Rabbit...again, no penetration orgasms. The only orgasms I have are clitoral. It doesn't matter what toy is used. Unless my clit is rubbed, no orgasm.


----------



## Chelle D

REALLY? (O.P.)

but... I don't believe in a "G spot". Never felt it. there is one sensory private organ on a female, it is the clitoris. I could possibly see if someone had a very large clitoris region, that some of the sensory cells might be able to be stimulated from the back side (inside)... but that would be so close to the vaginal opening... that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Maricha75 said:


> And then there are the odd women like me... I have a g-spot vibe... can't hit it, ever. I had a Rabbit...again, no penetration orgasms. The only orgasms I have are clitoral. It doesn't matter what toy is used. Unless my clit is rubbed, no orgasm.


Maybe you misunderstood. That is me as well. I just like the way it feels to orgasm while being penetrated. Only way to do that for me is vibe or hand. Vibe feels better. 
I have to usually decide beforehand how I want it. Oral or vibe because I can't always achieve more than one.


----------



## Jane_Doe

Chelle D said:


> REALLY? (O.P.)
> 
> but... I don't believe in a "G spot". Never felt it. there is one sensory private organ on a female, it is the clitoris. I could possibly see if someone had a very large clitoris region, that some of the sensory cells might be able to be stimulated from the back side (inside)... but that would be so close to the vaginal opening... that doesn't really make sense.


The whole clitoral structure is bigger than what you see and does extend into the body and wraps around the vaginal opening as well.

Some theories do suggest that vaginal orgasms are just 'internal' versions of clitoral orgasms, and it also explains why getting both at the same time is like DOUBLY amazing.

But that also means that there's going to be structural and size variations across a population, so not everyone may have a g-spot or it might be in a different area, or expand differently when aroused, etc.


----------



## Maricha75

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Maybe you misunderstood. That is me as well. I just like the way it feels to orgasm while being penetrated. Only way to do that for me is vibe or hand. Vibe feels better.
> I have to usually decide beforehand how I want it. Oral or vibe because I can't always achieve more than one.


Ahhh, I did misunderstand then. My hubby is not too keen on using anything in the bed... yet. Not giving up though lol. I have a few toys, but nothing that penetrates. I had a few before... but really, none of those did anything for me so I figured "what's the point in having them when I get nothing out of it?" lol. I'm working on ways to get hubby more interested in using toys... just need to find the "right one(s)"


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Maricha75 said:


> Ahhh, I did misunderstand then. My hubby is not too keen on using anything in the bed... yet. Not giving up though lol. I have a few toys, but nothing that penetrates. I had a few before... but really, none of those did anything for me so I figured "what's the point in having them when I get nothing out of it?" lol. I'm working on ways to get hubby more interested in using toys... just need to find the "right one(s)"


During intercourse a micro bullet is great. Very powerful, small and maybe less intimidating.


----------



## Miss Taken

Rabbits make me sneeze. I'm highly allergic.



> REALLY? (O.P.)
> 
> but... I don't believe in a "G spot". Never felt it. there is one sensory private organ on a female, it is the clitoris....


^^^No offense, but speaking from personal experience, I don't believe this is accurate. 

Time for some winks and puns...

On the other hand , I do believe I have a g-spot but it takes different strokes for different folks  and I don't think every woman is capable of having a g-spot orgasm. It doesn't mean there's something wrong with you or me if you can't feel yours or you can and have had a g-spot O... everybody and every body is different. There is a lot of research that says it does exist but also a lot that contradicts it as well. All I know is my STBX was the only one who could make me O, that way.... one thing to miss out of many things I can readily let go of I suppose.


----------



## RandomDude

Going on the rabbit is like me going on my hand rather than my wife

Personally if I had a choice I would prefer my hand, it's fast, takes less work, doesn't exhaust you, and you can go back to what you're doing. It's just like having fast food rather than fine dining.

But... duty calls!


----------



## jaquen

If your husband can't compete with a hunk of plastic, no matter how much it spins, twirls, and shakes, he's doing it wrong.

Just saying.



WorkingOnMe said:


> I agree with you. It's just that when you read posts like the first sentence of the OP it's hard for guys not to start feeling a little insecure.



What the OP failed to mention in this thread is that she has a husband with diabetes who can't get it up, treats her like crap, and in general they have a pretty horrible marriage.

She shouldn't have left the impression that her rabbit is in competition with a virile, skilled lover, and is winning. Her rabbit is in a race with a lemon.


----------



## jaquen

Chelle D said:


> REALLY? (O.P.)
> 
> but... I don't believe in a "G spot". Never felt it. there is one sensory private organ on a female, it is the clitoris. I could possibly see if someone had a very large clitoris region, that some of the sensory cells might be able to be stimulated from the back side (inside)... but that would be so close to the vaginal opening... that doesn't really make sense.


My wife definitely has at least two spots inside of her, one nowhere near the opening, that completely and totally drive her wild.

My wife also, despite being extremely orgasmic in our relationship, derives no pleasure whatsoever from clitoral glan stimulation.


----------



## OhGeesh

Maricha75 said:


> And then there are the odd women like me... I have a g-spot vibe... can't hit it, ever. I had a Rabbit...again, no penetration orgasms. The only orgasms I have are clitoral. It doesn't matter what toy is used. Unless my clit is rubbed, no orgasm.


You are my wife's clone!! No Clit no orgasm PERIOD been that way for 20 years. It's not that sex etc doesn't feel good, but to have the O we both KNOW what needs to happen.

Just proves gain every woman is different and what works for some doesn't work on others etc etc. Guys are much simpler you play with it enough something will happen guaranteed!


----------



## sisters359

I don't give a darn whether or not something has been "proven" by science. I just know what works for me. Anyone who feels intimidated by what works for someone else is making a choice to feel bad. Get over it, I say. Find what works for you and explore.

Our attitudes and thought processes are a much bigger impediment to great sex than our physiology. If toys enhance, go for it. If they don't, why bother? 

Some people might think that having toys increases their capacity to explore sex with their partner. Others believe toys will inhibit that same capacity. It isn't the toys--it's how you think about them. Whatever works for you is just fine and no one has a right to tell you otherwise. What does not work for you may work for others; fine also.


----------



## iammama

I want a rabbbit. Feeling left out here.


----------



## Chelle D

Dig a hole in your yard... put a carrot in it....


----------



## Chelle D

Oh gosh.. that sounded horrid after I read it!!.

I meant it literally... your yard of your house... & a real carrot... to catch a REAL rabbit..

I did NOT mean it metaphorically.!


----------



## RandomDude

Chelle D said:


> Dig a hole in your yard... put a carrot in it....


:rofl:


----------



## iammama

That's ok I ordered the rabbit I wanted online a minute ago. Excited to use it!


----------



## youkiddingme

I bought my wife a rabbit! At first she was embarrassed to let me know how much she loved it......but it was impossible for her to fake it for long! It is amazing. Sometimes we are both tired and want to enjoy sex but sort of take it easy. This toy makes it awesome. Once I was going to be out for a while and asked her to take a long bath....and take her rabbit.......and to let me know how it went. She had a marvelous time and I did too later when she told me. The other night she told me that last week she watched something on tv that got her hot. Again I was out of town and she got her rabbit out. I am telling you it makes my heart race just thinking about it! Awesome.


----------



## chillymorn

interesting to me that some think its ok for a woman to be more satisfyed with her toy than her husband but If a man were to say I get more satifaction from masterbating to porn then he an a$$hole.


seems to be a classic double standard.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

chillymorn said:


> interesting to me that some think its ok for a woman to be more satisfyed with her toy than her husband but If a man were to say I get more satifaction from masterbating to porn then he an a$$hole.
> 
> 
> seems to be a classic double standard.


I see what your saying but I wouldn't call it "more satisfaction". Some (alot, just some are too embarassed or scared to admit it to their husbands and fake it) of us are like a dang combination lock when it comes to orgasm and we need some help. It says nothing to our husbands performance. My personal preference is to use them in conjunction with a warm body and hard.....LOL It's alot more pleasurable than by myself.:smthumbup: But I will use it by myself if I am home alone and the urge hits.

And don't get me started on the double standards!


----------



## chillymorn

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I see what your saying but I wouldn't call it "more satisfaction". Some (alot, just some are too embarassed or scared to admit it to their husbands and fake it) of us are like a dang combination lock when it comes to orgasm and we need some help. It says nothing to our husbands performance. My personal preference is to use them in conjunction with a warm body and hard.....LOL It's alot more pleasurable than by myself.:smthumbup: But I will use it by myself if I am home alone and the urge hits.
> 
> And don't get me started on the double standards!


I hear ya you women have more than you can shake a stick at!:rofl:


----------



## Ducky316

chillymorn said:


> interesting to me that some think its ok for a woman to be more satisfyed with her toy than her husband but If a man were to say I get more satifaction from masterbating to porn then he an a$$hole.
> 
> 
> seems to be a classic double standard.


For some of us, orgasms are very difficult...and unfortunately, there are men out there who are selfish in that arena and are not willing to help a woman climax. It's MUCH easier for a man!!!

My husband realizes my difficulty and doesn't mind my toy aiding in our sex life...In fact, he bought it for me!!!

Seems to me if you are intimidated by a toy, you need to work harder at pleasuring your partner!


----------



## chillymorn

Ducky316 said:


> For some of us, orgasms are very difficult...and unfortunately, there are men out there who are selfish in that arena and are not willing to help a woman climax. It's MUCH easier for a man!!!
> 
> My husband realizes my difficulty and doesn't mind my toy aiding in our sex life...In fact, he bought it for me!!!
> 
> Seems to me if you are intimidated by a toy, you need to work harder at pleasuring your partner!


I agree I not intimidated by toys I also bought them for my wife. there fun to use together.

but this is someone stating that there better than her husband .....no sh*t no man can compete with machines (except john hennry)


but when a man uses something that the average girl can"t compete with then its wrong (young beautiful women who act like they love every type of sex imagenable)

my point being is she should comunicate that she like to use toys and all sex should be with spouce unless they are refusing intamacy 

same goes for men all sex should be with wife unless she refuses .


when a spouce refuses, The horney spouce should say well I'm going to take care of myself I wish you would join me. But being as your not in the mood and I am and I'll never get to sleep tonight unless I bust a nut.

I'll be think about you ....but if this happens to much I'll have to think of someone who actually wants to make love. maybe the hot red head down the hall at work!


as far as selfish lovers well there enough of them on both side of gender. and the same aproach will still work. if it dosen't work then rabbit away until resentment builds and then you divorce!


----------



## jaquen

Chillymorn is right. I made the same point earlier in the thread.

If this were a thread entitled "Me and my Fleshlight", and was all about how some husband was lauding the sexual prowess of his fleshlight jackoff toy, admitted that his wife DOES get him off (which the OP confessed her husband does do), but still stated "I've grown to LOVE the feeling I get from my fleshlight more so than my wife", this thread would have exploded and been at least 20 pages by now, filled with all kinds of vitriol thrown at the OP.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

I will gladly admit this double standard. We might would understand if he had difficulty orgasming and probably would assist him in the use of said toy to share in the experience. But the facts are for the majority of men getting off isn't that difficult and doesn't require the proverbial "jumping through hoops" that's needed for alot of women.

But no I don't agree with the liking it more comment. I think some women can get caught up in the ability to achieve an orgasm every time with aid of a toy versus it may or may not happen without it.


----------



## chillymorn

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I will gladly admit this double standard. We might would understand if he had difficulty orgasming and probably would assist him in the use of said toy to share in the experience. But the facts are for the majority of men getting off isn't that difficult and doesn't require the proverbial "jumping through hoops" that's needed for alot of women.
> 
> But no I don't agree with the liking it more comment. I think some women can get caught up in the ability to achieve an orgasm every time with aid of a toy versus it may or may not happen without it.


I call bull.......so instead of comunicating what you like and need to get off you would just rather use a toy when hes not around!

wouldn't fly with me .
one of the biggest things for many men is being able to please their wife sexually. and if they found out you were lying to him and taking care of things yourself then or prefered a toy alone to sex with their husband then its a deal breaker. it would kill my desire for sex with her.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

chillymorn said:


> I call bull.......so instead of comunicating what you like and need to get off you would just rather use a toy when hes not around!
> 
> wouldn't fly with me .
> one of the biggest things for many men is being able to please their wife sexually. and if they found out you were lying to him and taking care of things yourself then or prefered a toy alone to sex with their husband then its a deal breaker. it would kill my desire for sex with her.


So are you saying a woman should never be able to masturbate when in a relationship? That ALL her orgasms should be owned by her man?

I agree, the lying about it wouldn't be okay, but for myself, everyone is allowed to have some self love and it would tick me off if my man thought that he owned my orgasms. It's rediculous that a woman can't enjoy masturbating with a toy without a man getting all pouty over it. As long as it doesn't take away from the relationship, why the hell does it even matter? And I think it's equally rediculous with men and porn. I don't use toys often, but I'll be damned if my partner is going to TELL me I can't use them anymore than I would TELL him not to view porn and use a vice grip on his penis.

Please correct me if I'm reading something else in this that's not there.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

chillymorn said:


> I call bull.......so instead of comunicating what you like and need to get off you would just rather use a toy when hes not around!
> 
> wouldn't fly with me .
> one of the biggest things for many men is being able to please their wife sexually. and if they found out you were lying to him and taking care of things yourself then or prefered a toy alone to sex with their husband then its a deal breaker. it would kill my desire for sex with her.


Bull on what part? I have always been vocal. You can think what you like but it is this way for some. The only way I can orgasm during penetration is with a toy. I do get off from oral. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes after 20 minutes or so I feel sorry for him. When it takes "too long" the act can lose it's sexiness and gets frustrating. Thats no fun for either of us.


----------



## chillymorn

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Bull on what part? I have always been vocal. You can think what you like but it is this way for some. The only way I can orgasm during penetration is with a toy. I do get off from oral. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes after 20 minutes or so I feel sorry for him. When it takes "too long" the act can lose it's sexiness and gets frustrating. Thats no fun for either of us.


reread what I wrote. its important to be the man sexually for your woman. not second fidle to a toy and her alone time.


and I'm sure her husband would like more sex but shes using it up by her self.


----------



## Wazza

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Bull on what part? I have always been vocal. You can think what you like but it is this way for some. The only way I can orgasm during penetration is with a toy. I do get off from oral. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes after 20 minutes or so I feel sorry for him. When it takes "too long" the act can lose it's sexiness and gets frustrating. Thats no fun for either of us.


Are you sure he feels that way? I love orally pleasing my wife. Twenty minutes is nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Wazza said:


> Are you sure he feels that way? I love orally pleasing my wife. Twenty minutes is nothing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably more that way for me than him. He has said he doesn't mind before.


----------



## Wazza

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Probably more that way for me than him. He has said he doesn't mind before.


Do you knw why you tire of it? My wife is embarrassed to start but once she get into it she always comes.


----------



## PBear

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Probably more that way for me than him. He has said he doesn't mind before.


Believe him. My GF apologizes for taking to long as well, and I was just doing something I enjoyed. 

C


----------



## williamjones

good for you lonely 
enjoy your toy, and hpefuly your husband too


----------



## SavannahRose

I thought you meant an actual pet Rabbit...geez my heart is in my gut! Can someone post a link to the Rabbit I have to try this thing..LOL


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Here's my rabbit.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

SavannahRose said:


> I thought you meant an actual pet Rabbit...geez my heart is in my gut! Can someone post a link to the Rabbit I have to try this thing..LOL


Adamandeve.com has several types and brands to choose from. You can order one and return it within 90 days for whatever reason, even if you don't like it for a full refund.  You do have to pay return shipping, but I'd rather lose $7 then $70-100.

I've noticed that a lot of rabbits have gotten much wider. They still sell the skinnier kinds too. I personally read the ratings before buying one. I have one I absolutely love, but I don't remember the name of it. It's at the top of the rating list and its a clear color.

Oh, I have 2 rabbits in my special lock box. . I have other things/toys in there too. I like my collection.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

Thread necromancy, but I just bought my wife a rabbit knock off, and..........

she LOVED it....


----------



## chillymorn

CASE_Sensitive said:


> Thread necromancy, but I just bought my wife a rabbit knock off, and..........
> 
> she LOVED it....


she will hate it when the ears fall off right before she orgasms!!! should have bought the real deel instead of cheaping out!!!!


----------



## SavannahRose

LONELY IN VA said:


> :scratchhead:I've grown to LOVE the feeling I get from my rabbit more so than my husband.
> I had my first physical orgasm lst month I'm 52,:smthumbup: It was the weirdest thing I heard a women could release fluids but not like this. NO it wasn't urine!!!
> My husband can only make me have an orgasm if it is oral sex, his.
> It was weird yet it felt so good. I look foward to being with my rabbit.
> Does anyone else go through this?:scratchhead:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907

I have no idea what a rabbit is, but I am so going to buy one!


----------



## bbdad

I guarantee that if my wife's could pay the bills, she would have no need for me at all...


----------



## Fozzy

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Here's my rabbit.


Holland lop? I used to have one


----------



## I Notice The Details

I bought my wife one of these rabbit vibrators several years ago after the saleslady STRONGLY recommended it. To my surprise, it didn't do much for my wife. It is collecting dust while the basic "plain Jane" torpedo style vibrator she does use is doing the trick for her. I am just glad she is using it whenever needed.

I think all women should have toys and a constant smile on their face from using them often. 

Glad to hear others are happy with their rabbit. :smthumbup:


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster

I Notice The Details said:


> I bought my wife one of these rabbit vibrators several years ago after the saleslady STRONGLY recommended it. To my surprise, it didn't do much for my wife. It is collecting dust while the basic "plain Jane" torpedo style vibrator she does use is doing the trick for her. I am just glad she is using it whenever needed.
> 
> I think all women should have toys and a constant smile on their face from using them often.
> 
> Glad to hear others are happy with their rabbit. :smthumbup:


This is awesome! My hubby doesn't understand why I want one!  WHY NOT?!!!? Lol


----------



## ntamph

A vibrator cannot compete with a man to any sane woman whose partner is not completely oblivious to her needs.

A man needs to establish trust with his partner in order for her to open up to him about her sexual desires and needs and then he needs to act upon them in the way she wants. This goes vice versa too.

Replacing live human beings with toys (be they vibrators or porn) is just sad.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster

I am not hoping this will replace my husband or that he will have to "Compete" with this. My hubby has a pretty much none existent sex drive, so maybe this will make me less stressed about it. Maybe WE could have some fun with it together. Don't be so negative about toys. They are fun for all


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

It's not about replacing, its about "enhancing". Options are a good thing. My wife getting the big O is never a guarantee, but I like to think we're improving our chances. A smile on her face is a smile on my face.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Here's my rabbit.


OMG SQUEEEEE!!!! SO freaking cute!!!


----------



## rush

ScarletBegonias said:


> OMG SQUEEEEE!!!! SO freaking cute!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,a giant rabbit


----------



## Fozzy

I've suggested a rabbit-style toy for my wife, but she's weirded out by using something animal-shaped. Rabbits, butterflies, dolphins...which rules out 75% of the products on the market it seems like.


----------



## Stretch

Lelo is you manufacturer then. Nice designs and pretty awesome engineering. No critters.


----------

